# Christmas Movie/TV Show preference



## MarkinPhx (Nov 25, 2020)

Shamelessly stolen from Twitter.  My choices are 4,10 and 12.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

My choices would be 7, 10, and 12.

Was a Charlie Brown fan as a kid... still a Charlie Brown fan to this day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2020)

I would choose 4, 5, and 10.

I have to add that most of these saccharine-sweet holiday message movies have become tedious and annoying to me.

What we need is a couple of good old-fashioned Christmas thrillers or murder mysteries.


----------



## Chet (Nov 25, 2020)

I have never seen any of them. Maybe someday after too much eggnog.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 25, 2020)

*'Only 3'*


Lesseeeeee.......6, 6, and 6


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *'Only 3'*
> 
> 
> Lesseeeeee.......6, 6, and 6


Beast of Revelation in chapter 13, verse 18 of Book of Revelation.

666


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)

*@Aunt Bea  you have superb taste! 4,5 and 10 for me too.   *


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

I've seen 10 about 50 times.  Although the finale takes place at Christmastime, it's not really a Christmas movie.  Same for 11.  

I've only seen bits and pieces of the others as I don't have the patience to sit through something like "Elf".


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Elf, The Santa Clause and Diehard.  So 3, 9 & 11.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2020)

*None from this list, actually, but enjoy any of the Christmas Carol movies...favorite is with Patrick Stewart.  And Mr Magoo's Christmas Carol *who remembers THAT one?*


----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, like Marie, I'd rather choose none from this list, my fave Christmas movies are  actually _The Ref_ starring Denis Leary, _Scrooge _(1951, Alistair Sim), and _A Chrismas Carol_ (1984, Geo. C. Scott); but from this list, it'd be 1, 7, and 11.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *None from this list, actually, but enjoy any of the Christmas Carol movies...favorite is with Patrick Stewart.  And Mr Magoo's Christmas Carol *who remembers THAT one?*



There is a pretty good one with George C. Scott as Scrooge.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 25, 2020)

1, 7, 9 and 11. Then again, we love a Christmas movie with lots of humor in it and, of course, the action of #11.. We own, and watched last night (again) #1 while drinking an eggnog enhanced with some very good rum. Only time we watch black/white movies is when they are Westerns.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't like any "Christmas" movies.. I used to like "It's A Wonderful Life" but finally got sick of it.

However, I do like the Thanksgiving movie "What's Cooking".


----------



## jerry old (Nov 25, 2020)

"Ralphie" 6,


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2020)

My favorite Scrooge is Alistair Sim.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> My favorite Scrooge is Alistair Sim.


I almost agree; Sim is tied for 1st place along with Geo. C. Scott for me.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> My favorite Scrooge is Alistair Sim.


Mine too


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2020)

It seems like every year we watch White Christmas (Bing Crosby) and often An American Christmas Carol (Henry Winkler).  Have both on DVD.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2020)

I still enjoy The Bishop's Wife and The Bells of St. Mary's.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 25, 2020)

4,5,12 although my fave is Christmas carol with Alastair Sim. I don't know what #2,6 and 11 are?


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

Getting a little tired of #1 but I have to say I'll watch bits of it every time it's on TV and that scene at the beginning with the truck is priceless.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 25, 2020)

"It's a Wonderful Like" and " The Bishop's Wife".  I haven't seen most of them above.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)

Last night we watch "Christmas Chronicles #2" with Kurt Russel and Goldie Hawn
.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Last night we watch "Christmas Chronicles #2" with Kurt Russel and Goldie Hawn
> .


Did you like it?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2020)

4, 5,10 & 12 are my favourites


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Did you like it?


Yes, very good!!


----------

